# What's this? Pre built versions of the Space Pod and Moon Bus displays...



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got an email update from the Monsters In Motion website. A couple of new items were pre built/painted display models of the LiS Space Pod and the 2001Moon Bus. The sale prices aren't bad - 44.99 for the Space Pod and 64.99 for the Moon Bus.

Here's a pair of links:

Lost in Space Space Pod:

https://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/sci-fi-as-in-science-fiction-item-list-k-o-c-9_187/lost-in-space-space-pod-finished-painted-display-p-16212

2001 Moon Bus:

https://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/sci-fi-as-in-science-fiction-item-list-a-e-c-9_185/2001-a-space-odyssey-aurora-moon-bus-pre-painted-display-p-16209

I must admit that they are very tempting buys at those prices - at least for someone that wants a display model, but doesn't have the skill or the time to slap them together. I'm sure they would make great Christmas gifts!

Bryan


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The 350th Seaview sold so well prebuilt we thought we'd give these a try as well!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Moebius said:


> The 350th Seaview sold so well prebuilt we thought we'd give these a try as well!


I think that it's a pretty great idea - the prices aren't really much more than the cost of an unbuilt kit. I know a friend of mine that would love one of the Pod display models. He loves LiS, loves models, but has no time to build them. I know that he'll be getting one for his next birthday at the very least.

Bryan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice idea, Frank!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I can tell you I know someone whom is a LIS and VTTBOTS fanatic, whom is either a model kit builder or collector. Needless to say, he is thrilled to see these display pieces hit the market. He will probably get the Moon Bus too.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

So I wonder if there will be a Chariot further down the line? I would definately get that as well.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Since there is quite a bit of debate over the interior colors of the moonbus, could you tell us what was decided and how, for the build up?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Moebius said:


> The 350th Seaview sold so well prebuilt we thought we'd give these a try as well!


Great Idea!! I don't build ships, and a pre-built affordable ship I would!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a great idea and everyone wins. I was going to buy the kit but I think I'll wait for this now as I'm short of time.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> The 350th Seaview sold so well prebuilt we thought we'd give these a try as well!


Hello...what a wonderful idea. I bought the model kits, but when I saw how nice the prebuilt Seaview was when I bought it, I knew I would be purchasing these as well. Bravo!

Jim


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Great idea Frank...I'm sold and will buy!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I dont buy prebuilts myself, as I prefer to build the kits...but its a great Idea for those that dont have the time or expertise to do it :thumbsup:


Z
*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great idea ! how big are these ? which jupiter 2 would these go with ? I have the PL, moebius & the lunar models 24 inch. It would be nice to have something in scale with each other.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> Great idea ! how big are these ? which jupiter 2 would these go with ? I have the PL, moebius & the lunar models 24 inch. It would be nice to have something in scale with each other.


The link I posted says 1/24 scale - I'm pretty sure that it's the exact same kit as the original Moebius Space Pod release, but pre-built, etc.

Bryan


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am trying to fiqure out which scale of Jupiter 2 it would go with, moebius 18 inch or lunar models 24 inch.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The 18" Jupiter 2 is 1:35 scale, so the 24" J2 is 1:26 ... which is fairly close to the 1:24 scale Space Pod. (Of course, this assumes that scale assumptions used for the Moebius kit hold for the other.)

On the flip side, if you want to match up how the Space Pod exited from the J2, you'll need a 48" diameter J2.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Just something to display next to that looks right The moebius space pod KIT is 1/24 isn't it ?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> ... *which is fairly close to the 1:24 scale Space Pod*...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks paulbo, i may pick up that space pod.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anybody have any news on when the pre-built space pod is going to be released? 
I heard this month - but as we all know - the metal Jupiter 2 took longer than stated on various sites.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

rowdylex said:


> Does anybody have any news on when the pre-built space pod is going to be released?
> I heard this month - but as we all know - the metal Jupiter 2 took longer than stated on various sites.


It is still listed as late 2011 on the culttvman site, so it could be as long as 8 weeks.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

rowdylex said:


> You seem a little pissed! It was just a question.


Oh no, not at all and certainly not at you. Sorry didn't mean anything.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

So, I take it that the Space Pod isn't out for a while yet? :tongue:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

OK Guys -- let's move on here. It's one thing for someone to say something that may or may not be snarky, but when 4-5 of you gang up on him and "correct" him, that's when it elevates out of control.

If someone posts something you don't like, let me know. Please don't gang up on someone as the first thing they are going to do is defend themselves.

Let's just leave things as they are, ok?

--Henry


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw that the pre-built Space Pod display model was going to be available for shipping as of 12/07/11 at a couple of online sites (Fabgearusa & MonstersInMotion). I went ahead and ordered one. I'm still going to build the kit that I have, but I thought that having a display version would look nice all the same.

Supporting Moebius in any way that I can!

Bryan


----------

